# New Nicolai ebikes



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Any fans of long, low and slack? Interesting geometry to say the least, I can't imagine trying to manual it with a 63.5 deg HT and a monster WB.

Exclusive: NICOLAI ION G16-EBOXX-3 ? the GEOLUTION of E-MTBs | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine

They've also got an electric downhill bike for the shuttle crowd.

Nicolai ION 20 E-BOXX | BikeBauer


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

would love to see nicolai try to integrate their gearboxes with the motors somehow.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm sure someone will come out with a motor/gearbox combo at some point, considering chains and cassettes are the weak point in a motorized bikes drivetrain, it's a logical progression.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't buy one. American chopper making ebikes?!!


----------



## RGMTB (Aug 22, 2016)

That's a pretty sweet looking bike. Is the controller moved off the handle bars?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

That looks really cool!


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

Very neat man with Yamaha mid drives and all the neat bikes coming out its a great time to be a e biker!!! I feel bad for the anti e bikers with all the cool stuff for the e bikers its just gonna get more n more fun for us!!!!


----------



## syl3 (Apr 23, 2008)

RGMTB said:


> That's a pretty sweet looking bike. Is the controller moved off the handle bars?


that's some kind of custom mobile phone mount, got nothing to do with the electric system of the bike. the reason there's no display in the middle of the bars is they are using the new 2017 purion mini-display which has like a small cyclecomputer interface integrated in the left hand control unit.


----------

